# M-H-F Pacer



## Little-Jon (Jun 20, 2012)

Good evening,

I just bought my first tractor. It is a Pacer I found two set of numbers. The first is on a plate that reads.

Massey Harris Ferguson NO. 16
Serial Number Y91 412 46356

The other Plate is blank with the numbers 51 803. Yes they are space apart.

I was wondering if anyone could help me find some more info on it. I will post pics of it tomorrow. Again this is my first tractor I have ever owned. I paid 2500 bucks for it. Is that a good price? I have never seen one like this before. I have seen a few pony's not running. Down here in the South East there are a lot of John Deere and Farmall and some fords. Thats why I like this Pacer. Thanks for your time and help.

Little Jon


----------



## Alleyoop (Jul 26, 2012)

I see tomorrow never came for you.
The pacer is also a model 16.

Massey Harris MH16 Pacer Farm Tractor Manufactured by: Massey Harris
1954 - 1957 

Start serial numbers by year.
Massey Harris MH16 Pacer Serial Number Location: Right front frame 
1954 50001 
1955 51613 
1956 53212 
1957 54724 


Continental 4 Cylinder, 3 Speed 91G Cubic Inch Gas Engine 
Engine Make: Continental 
Engine Fuel: Gas 
Cylinders: 4 
Speeds: 3 
Cubic Inches: 91G 
PTO HP: 18 PTO HP 
Massey Harris MH16 Pacer Weight: 1950 Pounds (lbs.) 

Is there any thing else you would like to know?

 Al


----------

